# 1968 gto convertible rear wheel housing



## NEL ROD (Apr 3, 2011)

hello trying to install a rear wheel housing on a convertible 68 gto.. however a convertible rear wheel housing is not made.. i was told to order the hardtop housing and modify it to fit..is there any way of doing this? or a step by step guide to do it correctly?\Thanks in advance.
Nel.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

NEL ROD said:


> hello trying to install a rear wheel housing on a convertible 68 gto.. however a convertible rear wheel housing is not made.. i was told to order the hardtop housing and modify it to fit..is there any way of doing this? or a step by step guide to do it correctly?\Thanks in advance.
> Nel.



yes. you cut only enough of the lip off the old wheel house to remove the rusty part then you cut enough of the hardtop wheelhouse to match and weld them together.

if its just the outer wheelhouse first cut the old one. then cut the new one 2 inches too big. place the new one over the old one and temporarily attach with a couple of self tapping sheet metal screws. then mock up the quarter panel in the correct position.. then reposition the new wheelhouse so it fits the quarter panel as good as possible. reattach the new wheelhouse with screws. remove the quarter put in a dozen or so screws along the overlap line and make a sawsall cut through both old and new wheelhouse. this should match them up perfectly and you just weld them together.

if you need the inner wheelhouse too you will have th section in pieces as needed. i would not take out the whole inner wheelhouse if possible.


----------



## NEL ROD (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply..However i first removed the old wheel housing in pieces thinking the new outer housing was the same since it was stamed convertible left hand..so i don't have the old one compare to..I was wondering if anyone knew what part of housing i have to cut/bend to make fit.
Thanks again.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

NEL ROD said:


> Thanks for the reply..However i first removed the old wheel housing in pieces thinking the new outer housing was the same since it was stamed convertible left hand..so i don't have the old one compare to..I was wondering if anyone knew what part of housing i have to cut/bend to make fit.
> Thanks again.


the difference is the top of the wheelhouse. hardtops have a rounded top. converts have a flat top to make room for the top mechanism.


----------



## NEL ROD (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of making a cardboard duplicate with the new housing and putting it in place and following the edge of the inner housing cutting cardboard to fit ..then putting cardboard back on the new housing and cutting from there.


----------

